# DGL #1



## 01foreman (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey 
I have been talking with a guy from atv outfitteres about making a group order of DGL #1. Who is interested in this?
Since it was sold out everywhere i know lots of people have been looking for used ones or long lost stock pile of them sitting in a dusy corner. Hate to say it but I dont think we will find them. This may be our last chance to get one or even two for some of us lol. 

Here is a link
http://www.atvserver.com/mm5/graphics/00000001/lockers.jpg
You will need to e mail Matthew at 
[email protected]
I will keep you all posted on how it is going


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

What's a DGL #1


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dont know what #1 is but Im guessing he means Detroit Gear-less Locker, since its here in the honda section.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't know a thing about a Honda so I'll have to take ya'lls word for it.


----------



## 01foreman (Jan 4, 2011)

Yes a DGL #1 is a detriot gearless locker. If you would like to see check out the link I edited in


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i think its ok.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

How much?

What do they fit?


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

might be depending on what they fit and the cost


----------



## 01foreman (Jan 4, 2011)

You can e mail matt for more info. 
[email protected]


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Is this just a few left over they have?


----------



## 01foreman (Jan 4, 2011)

no this is making a group order. If enough people cpmmit to buying one they will put in an order. They dont want to buy 20 and only sell 6 0r 7 they want to have 15 or so presold. Atv Outfitters is helping us out by doing the order but they dont wantto get burned.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

So it's not something they keep on their shelf but something they do still sell?


----------



## 01foreman (Jan 4, 2011)

yes but you have to pre oreder it and they will have some made specificly for us


----------



## 01foreman (Jan 4, 2011)

I got this as what the locker will fit into.
HONDA 300 FOURTRAX (87-00) HONDA 400 FOREMAN (95-01) HONDA 450 FOREMAN (98-01)

As for price they are still talking to Trac Tec (the builder) to see of a minimal order
hope this helps


----------

